# Infantile Gratification Disorder



## LittleMum

Anyone else that's had a child diagnosed with this please? Would love to hear from you!

My DD was diagnosed at just 5 months after wrongly being diagnosed with epilepsy 4 times first!
Since been told we have had no help or guidance whatsoever and I've struggled to find any info online, all we have been told is that she will stop when she realises its not socially acceptable. 

Have a doctors appointment on Monday as its been 2 years since she was seen and its not calmed down at all and effects her everyday life such as playing / learning etc


----------



## happysaurus

I've never heard of this. Do you mean your little girl is masturbating?


----------



## LittleMum

Haha basically yes, but she doesn't touch herself, it's done by body movements


----------



## the why bird

No personal experience, but from what I read it sounds like a variation of normal behaviour. Why do they call it a disorder?


----------



## happysaurus

Hmm tricky. Now, I'm sure you've heard that it's completely natural and just ignore (I can't believe it was misdiagnosed as epilepsy) - I wouldn't suggest doing anything about it. However, if it's negatively affecting her development (rather than just being socially awkward) then perhaps go to your GP and ask about some sort of numbing cream you could apply in the short terms to break the cycle.

Edited to add: this is totally normal behaviour and I'm really uncomfortable that it's medicalised as a disorder. The only reason I'm suggesting anything is because I'm assuming she's doing it to the exclusion of all other behaviours.


----------



## brownlieB

How old is she? My 3yr can't go a second without putting her hands down there, whether there's people around or not.

I just warn people like grandparents if she stays over to put knickers on as soon as night time nappy comes off (to save their embarrassment rather than hers) 

And if hubby and I catch her in the act in the lounge, we just tell her to leave it alone. But we don't tell her off, I think by doing this eventually she'll learn to leave it alone in front of people but it's ok to do it on your own. 

My mum was shocked when she first caught LO in the act lol, I had to explain it's normal and they don't realise it's masterbating as such, just there's something down there that feels funny if you touch it. 

She was like "I don't remember you doing that??" Like she was implying she wanted me to reply with an age that I did lol. Xx


----------



## brownlieB

But reading your post about I suppose it's different if it's affecting her development, I think the post about numbing cream is a good idea, to break the habit x


----------



## Blizzard

https://www.ijpm.info/article.asp?i...35;issue=4;spage=417;epage=419;aulast=Ibrahim

I found this interesting! I don't know if it helps? Xx


----------



## Kim198523

LittleMum said:


> Anyone else that's had a child diagnosed with this please? Would love to hear from you!
> 
> My DD was diagnosed at just 5 months after wrongly being diagnosed with epilepsy 4 times first!
> Since been told we have had no help or guidance whatsoever and I've struggled to find any info online, all we have been told is that she will stop when she realises its not socially acceptable.
> 
> Have a doctors appointment on Monday as its been 2 years since she was seen and its not calmed down at all and effects her everyday life such as playing / learning etc

Hi, I was fortunate to stumble across your post regarding gratification disorder in infantiles, I would be very keen to chat to you as my 11 month old daughter has been diagnosed with this recently and I am unable to find much information on it and would like to speak with someone who is also or has gone through the same thing.


----------



## mom3g2b

My daughter is 10 and does this several times a day she started as a infant. We have tired talking to since she is at an age to know its not something you do in public or in front of people. If she knows we see her she will stop. I have watched from a point where she can not see me and if someone else was to walk in she stops then when they leave she starts back up. She will do it to the point of sweating like she went for a 10 mile run. We had to pull her out of school because of her doing it on the bus and in the class and the school was not helping matters. We put her back in school this last school year and she tried to do it at school but the teacher got on to at the first sign she was going to do it. I could not get any answers from anyone we took our daughter to. She does it several times a day. We try to keep her busy and out and about so she does not have time to do it. Our son who is 8 does it also but he does not seem to notice he is doing he will lay on his stomach and flutter his legs if we tell him to set up he will stop without a problem. Is there a way to treat this at all.


----------



## ozukmum

Hi,

I know this is a very old post. But just wondering what happened with your daughter?Was this something she grew out of. My daughter has also been given this diagnosis. Started around 6 months. Started in laying down position (legs in air, stiff ankles locked), then it moved to seating position (car seat, pram) now its getting more and more frequent. Will do it when playing, lays down on floor), and in her cot, can be distracted easily at times, not so easily at others. Definitely worse when tired, bored, fed up. Goes through stages. Good day maybe once, twice. bad day up to 30 times (constantly needs distracting). I'm very upset and very worried. Really hoping its something she grows out of once walking, talking (she's now 12 months. No other problems. Generally a bright happy girl).

Wondering whether your daughter grew out of this? Whether you found any strategies to help her stop?


----------



## ozukmum

Hi,

I know this is a very old post. But just wondering what happened with your daughter?Was this something she grew out of. My daughter has also been given this diagnosis. Started around 6 months. Started in laying down position (legs in air, stiff ankles locked), then it moved to seating position (car seat, pram) now its getting more and more frequent. Will do it when playing, lays down on floor), and in her cot, can be distracted easily at times, not so easily at others. Definitely worse when tired, bored, fed up. Goes through stages. Good day maybe once, twice. bad day up to 30 times (constantly needs distracting). I'm very upset and very worried. Really hoping its something she grows out of once walking, talking (she's now 12 months. No other problems. Generally a bright happy girl).

Wondering whether your daughter grew out of this? Whether you found any strategies to help her stop?


----------



## LouiseBeth77

Hi, similar to the last postings. I know it has been a number of years since anything on this thread but wondered what the outcome was. My 13 month old is suspected of having this after receiving the all clear from a paediatric neurologist. We’re hopeful it will stop or at least reduce when she begins walking but at the moment are at a complete loss and desperate for information. Thanks in advance


----------

